# WotLK Beruf



## Neque neque (13. April 2008)

Namd allerseits.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da nichts gescheits im Fernsehen läuft    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    und ich schon immer mal ne Umfrage starten wollte,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  könnte ich euch, Die Buffed Community, mal fragen, ob ihr den Neuen Beruf Schriftgelehrter erlernen wollt...

Da ich selber nur den Beruf des Schneiderns behersche wird das wohl für mich offensichtlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke euch im vorraus, euer Andi.


PS: Macht euch nur lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. April 2008)

ich hab mir da noch keine richtigen infos eingeholt was man als schriftgelehrter machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerding hab ich schmied als beruf und wenn der nicht massiv verbessert wird werde ich den verlernen.. hoffe auf eine extreme verbsserung von schmied aber ich denke das wird nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. April 2008)

Es wird letztendlich wohl fast jeder Schriftgelehrter werden wollen, da man mit diesem Beruf scheinbar seine eigenen Skills steigern können wird.


----------



## Flitzpiepl (17. April 2008)

ich werd bei vz bleiben, kann mir vorstellen dass das skillen dieses berufes sauteuer sein wird...


----------



## meckermize (17. April 2008)

Never! 
Bin mit Hunter seit ich denken kann ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Lederer/Kürschner und mit Tank Schmied/Bergbau.
Mir gefallen eigtl beide recht gut und ich hab nicht vor was von jenem zu verlernen und was neues anzufangen und wie Flitzpiepl schon sagt....Billig wirds sicher nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (17. April 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Es wird letztendlich wohl fast jeder Schriftgelehrter werden wollen, da man mit diesem Beruf scheinbar seine eigenen Skills steigern können wird.



/sign

Aber; Ich habe z.B. Schneiderei / Kräuterkunde, falls Kräuterkunde mit dem neuen AddOn nicht mehr den selben Betrag wie zu jetzigen zeiten abwirft, werde ich wahrscheinlich wechseln. Werde bis dahin warscheinlich eh genug Gold gefarmt haben...  

"Mal sehen" also...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (17. April 2008)

Bin Enchanter und Schneider und das werde ich denk ich auch behalten, weil ich kaum denke das der Beruf NUR für die Leute ist die den auch haben. Ehr wie bei den anderen Berufen das man ein paar sachen für sich selber machen kann /verzaubern kann.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. April 2008)

Die Entscheidung kann man erst treffen wenn mehr über den Beruf bekannt wird. Aktuell geht das Gerücht um dass es im Prinzip wie Verzauberungen funktioniert, nur dass nicht Rüstungen sondern die Spells der Spieler verzaubert werden sollen.

Beispiel: Ein Magier zaubert +10 Spelldamage auf seinen Frostbold.

Und dann kommt der Punkt. Wieviele der Kunststücke im High End Bereich kann man nur auf sich selbst anwenden. Wenn es sehr starke Sachen gibt die man nicht auf andere "verzaubern" kann, werden wohl mehr Leute den Beruf wählen, als wie wenn es so ist wie beim Verzauberer dass alles bis auf ein paar Ringverzauberungen verfügbar ist.

Ein zentraler Unterschied zum Yuwelenschmid, welches ja die Goldgrube war, ist dass eine Verzauberung auf einen Spell nicht ersetzt werden muss im Endgame. einmal nen Verzauberten Frostbold, immer nen Verzauberten Frostbold. Als keine Goldwelle bei jedem neuen Item. Und dann wirds den Schriftgelehrten wohl so gehen wie den Verzauberern. In der Gilde kostenlos und sonst will auch keiner was zahlen....


----------



## Scharamo (25. April 2008)

Fehlt da nicht die antwort NEIN?


----------



## Wandor (21. Mai 2008)

Huhu@all

Ich habe 4 70er(moonkindruide-alchi und Kräuterkunde/vergelterpala-Schmied und gobliningi/hexer - Bergbau und Verzauberungskunst/ eleshamie - nur juwelenschl.)

Wie ihr euch denkt werd ich dem eleshamie den neuen Beruf beibringen. 

*Senf dazugeb*

Cu ingame


----------



## Gias (21. Mai 2008)

Mangels interesse am Endgame spiel ich mir gade meinen 2ten 70er hoch und halte schonmal 
einen platz dafür bereit - priester mit schneidern / verzaubern auf 275 
-erstmal nutze ich verzaubern nur  zum dissen, wenn "Schriftgelehrter" gut ist wird verzaubern geschmissen und umgelernt
falls nicht wird verzaubern gepusht bis man damit auch die addon-items dissen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (21. Mai 2008)

Mit dem DK, meinen alten Chars werde ich es aber nicht beibringen.


----------



## Ryanna (23. Mai 2008)

Habe z. Zt auf meinen Chars

Alchi/Kräuter 375/375
Schneider/Verzauber 375/375
Kürschner/Lederer 375/375
Ingi/Bergbau 375/375
Juwe/Bergbau 375/375
Kürschner/Bergbau 375/375
Schmied/Bergbau 125/150 lvl 32 Char
Schneider/Kräuter 80/285 lvl 45 Char frisch gewechselt

einen von den "doppelten" werde ich sicher mit WotLK zugunsten des Schriftgelehrten aufgeben :-)


----------



## Haerun (28. Mai 2008)

Ein definitives ja! Bei meinem Hexer denke ich schon länger darüber nach. Wenn der wieder aktiviert wird sollte es den Schriftgelehrten auch schon geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt vor Release werde ich mich aber schonmal mit Blümchen vollstopfen. Irgendwo habe ich mal das Gerücht vernommen, der Schriftgelehrte benötigt hauptsächlich Kräuter für seine Produkte (Friedensblumen-Blätter vll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## domes (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab alle Berufe auf 375 und einige Sammelberufe doppelt. Für mich stellt sich also nur die Frage ob ich den neuen Beruf auf Allie und Horde lerne oder nur auf einer Seite ;-P


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. Juni 2008)

Mein Magier ist Schneider/Verzauberer.

Aus RP Gründen wäre Schriftgelehrter/Verzauberer eine nette Kombination.

Aber auch erst mit Level 80. Da es sonst an HighEnd Kram fehlen wird um die Kohle reinzukriegen.


----------



## Astronimo (22. Juni 2008)

Wenn es sich mit kräuterkunde verbinden lässt dann ja^^
sonst eher nicht!


----------



## Winn (22. Juni 2008)

Werde aufjedenfall den Schriftgelehrten ausprobieren..

Mit meine Twink der derzeit nur Verzauberkunst beherscht, ist sicher eine nette Kombination^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (23. Juni 2008)

mal sehn wie der beruf aussehn wird.Ich denk mal es wird bei mir wohl auf dem ritter werden (falls es mich ned beizeiten anödet wenn  zu beginn jeder einen spielt  ^^ ) .Ansonsten wenn der beruf sehr brauchbar ist wird wohl Churchs kräuterpflücken dran glauben müssen und nen Twink kräutern nachgezogen bekommen (brauch man ja nur die 5k fürs epic ,was schneller zusammen zubekommen  ist als jeden ruf zuerfarmen ^^).
Aso ich hoffe inständig das es beim schriftgelehrten so wird wie beim Juwe und ned wie beim verzauberer,man also mit nem char sämtliche pornoverzauberungen haben kann ,man selber aber trozdem für seine twinks nen andern sich suchen muss ders einem verzaubern kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (24. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> Aso ich hoffe inständig das es beim schriftgelehrten so wird wie beim Juwe und ned wie beim verzauberer,man also mit nem char sämtliche pornoverzauberungen haben kann ,man selber aber trozdem für seine twinks nen andern sich suchen muss ders einem verzaubern kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird nicht passieren, außer der Schriftgelehrte kann seine "Verzauberungen" in Form von Schriftrollen vergeben....


----------



## Churchak (24. Juni 2008)

ka wie das nun genau geplant ist (hab da auch ned genau nachgelesen ob da schon irgendwo was genaues steht) meine aber halt was gelesen zu haben (offi blizz forum)wo die stand das man eigenen UND die von freunden verbessern könnte ,was halt nur wieder sinn machen würde wenn mans wie bei Juwe/verzauberer machen würde man also im laufe seines berufslebens rezepte für jede klasse erlernen kann.da ich mir nun ned vorstellen kann das man quasi ins zauberbuch von jemanden andern was reinschreiben kann/muss wärs ja am einfachsten/sinnvollsten ,in meinen augen, wenn mans quasi wie beim juwe macht,man also (in dem fall) rollen herstellt die dann jeder nach eigenem gusto (und vorhandenem zauber) sich "sockeln" kann.
alles andere würde für mich irgendwie sinnfrei sein,bzw nen rückschritt sein wenn es  wie beim Verzauberer läuft,man zwar gott und die welt verzaubern kann nur seine eigenen 9 andern chars gehn leer aus .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (25. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> ka wie das nun genau geplant ist (hab da auch ned genau nachgelesen ob da schon irgendwo was genaues steht) meine aber halt was gelesen zu haben (offi blizz forum)wo die stand das man eigenen UND die von freunden verbessern könnte ,was halt nur wieder sinn machen würde wenn mans wie bei Juwe/verzauberer machen würde man also im laufe seines berufslebens rezepte für jede klasse erlernen kann.da ich mir nun ned vorstellen kann das man quasi ins zauberbuch von jemanden andern was reinschreiben kann/muss wärs ja am einfachsten/sinnvollsten ,in meinen augen, wenn mans quasi wie beim juwe macht,man also (in dem fall) rollen herstellt die dann jeder nach eigenem gusto (und vorhandenem zauber) sich "sockeln" kann.
> alles andere würde für mich irgendwie sinnfrei sein,bzw nen rückschritt sein wenn es  wie beim Verzauberer läuft,man zwar gott und die welt verzaubern kann nur seine eigenen 9 andern chars gehn leer aus .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm... stimmt... um die Fähigkeiten Verzaubern zu können müsste man auf das Zauberbuch des anderen Chars zugreifen.... was ja nicht geht... außer man kann ab WotLK Zauber in das untere Feld im Handelsfenster ziehen XD). Also wäre es doch warscheinlicher das es wie beim Juwelier gemach wird, nur eben mit Schriftrollen....


----------

